# L211 Local Channel Downmapping Bugs/Discussion Thread



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

In the menu: "Preferences", "More" look for "Enable Off-Air Antenna Locals"

When 2.11 downloaded this checkbox was added but not checked. Check it and your analogs magically reappear!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Michael P said:


> In the menu: "Preferences", "More" look for "Enable Off-Air Antenna Locals"
> 
> When 2.11 downloaded this checkbox was added but not checked. Check it and your analogs magically reappear!


After I received the 211 download, my checkbox for "Enable Off-Air Antenna Locals" was already checked. I never had to check it myself. I wonder if it depends on your setup as to whether it is checked or not. I only use the OTA digital stations and do not use analog station at all.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

lujan said:


> After I received the 211 download, my checkbox for "Enable Off-Air Antenna Locals" was already checked. I never had to check it myself. I wonder if it depends on your setup as to whether it is checked or not. I only use the OTA digital stations and do not use analog station at all.


What the little check box should have said is "Enable Off-Air ANALOG Antenna Locals". The Digital locals will always be there if you scan them in. If you sunscribe to Dish Locals on 8xxx etc then they will AUTOMATICALLY be downshifted to 2,4,5 etc IN PLACE OF the analog antenna locals. Thus if you want say channel 4 from dish (was say 8772), but 4-1 digital sub channel from the OTA antenna then you must UNCHECK the box. Leaving it checked will leave 8772 etc where it is and enable the analog OTA local to display at 4 etc.

If I am wrong, Mark please correct.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

TonyB said:


> What the little check box should have said is "Enable Off-Air ANALOG Antenna Locals". The Digital locals will always be there if you scan them in. If you sunscribe to Dish Locals on 8xxx etc then they will AUTOMATICALLY be downshifted to 2,4,5 etc IN PLACE OF the analog antenna locals. Thus if you want say channel 4 from dish (was say 8772), but 4-1 digital sub channel from the OTA antenna then you must UNCHECK the box. Leaving it checked will leave 8772 etc where it is and enable the analog OTA local to display at 4 etc.
> 
> If I am wrong, Mark please correct.


Yes, this is hard to understand. Maybe if we ever get the official release notes from Dish, this might be clarified. I do have the OTA digital channels scanned, but I don't scan the analog channels because they look so bad on my 62" TV. So should I leave it checked or not?


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

lujan said:


> Yes, this is hard to understand. Maybe if we ever get the official release notes from Dish, this might be clarified. I do have the OTA digital channels scanned, but I don't scan the analog channels because they look so bad on my 62" TV. So should I leave it checked or not?


If you leave it unchecked, AND if you have E* local package then the E* local (compressed) will be in the main channel place (eg. 4,5 etc) and your OTA digital locals will be 4-1, 5-1 etc. Note that if you are like me, 4-1 (digital OTA) picture quality is vastly superior to the E* 4 remapped from 8xxx. So if you can get the digital local OK there is absolutely no reason to subscribe to E* locals other than program guide info (current requirement).

Of course, if you leave it unchecked and do not have the E* local package then you will not see channels, 4,5 etc but only the digital sub channels.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

TonyB said:


> What the little check box should have said is "Enable Off-Air ANALOG Antenna Locals". The Digital locals will always be there if you scan them in. If you sunscribe to Dish Locals on 8xxx etc then they will AUTOMATICALLY be downshifted to 2,4,5 etc IN PLACE OF the analog antenna locals. Thus if you want say channel 4 from dish (was say 8772), but 4-1 digital sub channel from the OTA antenna then you must UNCHECK the box. Leaving it checked will leave 8772 etc where it is and enable the analog OTA local to display at 4 etc.
> 
> If I am wrong, Mark please correct.


That is correct.


----------



## Jim_R (Feb 13, 2004)

Interesting. When my 921 took the download, the "Enable Off-Air ANALOG Antenna Locals" box was checked. The 8000 series Digital locals were remapped to 2, 5, 7 etc, although they did not appear in the Guide. Guide data did appear on the OTA HD locals I had scanned. When I deselected the "Enable Off-Air ANALOG Antenna Locals" the only change was that the remapped locals appeared in the guide as 2, 5, 7, etc., I have no Guide listings for 02, 05, 07, etc, as I understand the OTA Annalog Locals appear. Of course, I have never manually scanned in my non-HD OTA locals. I'd sure like to see the documentation on this.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you have scanned in OTA analog channels, AND you have the box checked, dish locals will not be mapped down. If you have scanned in OTA analog channels and you do NOT have the box checked, the dish locals will be mapped down and replace the OTA analog channels. If you don't have analog channels scanned in, then the way it's supposed to work is unchecking the box maps down the local channels and puts the entries in the guide. If the box is checked, the locals aren't mapped down. But, there's likely still a bug in there if you don't have OTA analogs scanned in.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Jim_R said:


> Interesting. When my 921 took the download, the "Enable Off-Air ANALOG Antenna Locals" box was checked. The 8000 series Digital locals were remapped to 2, 5, 7 etc, although they did not appear in the Guide. Guide data did appear on the OTA HD locals I had scanned. When I deselected the "Enable Off-Air ANALOG Antenna Locals" the only change was that the remapped locals appeared in the guide as 2, 5, 7, etc., I have no Guide listings for 02, 05, 07, etc, as I understand the OTA Annalog Locals appear. Of course, I have never manually scanned in my non-HD OTA locals. I'd sure like to see the documentation on this.


If the checkbox is checked, then the E* locals stay at 8xxx and do NOT move down to 2,5 etc. The Digital locals (specifically OTA digital locals) must be scanned in. Note that not all digital locals are HD. I assume that when you say HD locals you in fact mean OTA Digital locals???

Any guide data for any OTA Digital locals is nothing more than shown on the screen (pure guess) as the same as the E* locals (as long as you have subscribed to the "local pacakage". Hopefully this will change and will become a decoding of the PSIP info embedded in the digital signals from the local OTA stations.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This thread is the catch-all for local channel downmapping bugs that you see, and various commentary about it as well.


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

The local satellite channels do map down for me, but the HD OTA locals still remain as frequencies. It would be nice if they would map them to lower channel number - 1,2,3, or 4, etc. Analog channels would be a problem because the satellite channels and the analog channels would typically map to the same channel number. Maybe adding an addition zero in front or a "-0" to mean OTA analog would allow you to keep all the local channels next to each other.


----------

